# How did your parents react when you told them "I'm Pregnant"?



## brunette&bubs

Hi there,
I'm not a teen mom.
But I am a married 22 year old who is expecting.
I'm just wondering how you told your parents you were pregnant and how they reacted.
Congrats on your pregnancy xo


----------



## aob1013

Bit disappointed but got over it very quickly. However, i'm 19, been in a relationship for 4 years, own my own house, and we both work fulltime.


----------



## vhal_x

I was terrified to tell them and couldn't bring myself to do it, however my mum caught me out when we were driving my OH to work at 6am one day and I threw up in the car. She asked if I could be pregnant and I was like "um, IDK, maybe :blush:" so she bought a test and made me take it. She still doesn't know I knew beforehand but everything's great so why ruin it by telling her I had already known for a few weeks before she did?


----------



## RachelRae

Mine actually took it pretty well,

They were really disappointed, but have supported me the whole way!
I'm thankful for that too, because I know some girls don't get it that easy from there parents.


----------



## Olivias mummy

I'm 19, been with my partner since i was 15, lived together since i was 16 and owned a flat for the past 2 years. i thought my mum and stepdad would have freeked! but they were over the moon xx


----------



## stephx

they were over the moon :flower:

xx


----------



## holly2234

My mum wasn't too happy the first time (miscarried) but this time she was happy for us. I think because she saw how much it meant to me last time when it didn't go to plan. Also congratulations! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

My parents were over the moon!

I was quite worried about telling them as me and my OH hadn't been together very long & he is 8 years older than me, but they are so excited to be grandparents!

x


----------



## vaniilla

they were upset to begin with but are happy with me and my fiance as for them the main worry was making sure that I still put my needs and education first so that I could provide for lo, they are now looking forward to his birth :flower:


----------



## Karaax

mine were not to happy but i suppose thats what you get for being 17, they think we still live in the 90's or something! x


----------



## malia

I didn't tell mine because I lost the baby before I had a chance. I was so terrified to tell them, you are all so lucky your parents are so supportive. Pretty sure my dad wouldn't have spoken to me again.


----------



## MissMamma

My mum said she already knew! She knew something was up beacuse i'd asked all my family to be together so i only had to say it once [my dad doesn't live with my mum] so she thought something big was coming and tbh what else do you expect when it's your daughter?! My dad was very quiet for about three days but everyone has been super supportive and i love them all so much.

I think it helped that i've been with FOB for almost three years and my parents know him and get on with him and they knew he was the one i planned on spending the rest of my life with and wanted to have children with [we had been told i would struggle trying to conceive natuarally though and we had even discussed adopting when we older and more financially stable]..xx


----------



## xprincessx

they were a bit disappointed but they got over it pretty quickly. my dad was upset and lost trust in my fiance for a few weeks though but it's slowly got back to normal and now they're all excited x


----------



## Adrienne

My mom took it surprisingly well, but my dad pretty much ignored I was pregnant for a long time. He knew, but he was deliberately not talking about it. I know they were both disappointed in me, especially since I watched my sister go through the exact same thing just a few years ago.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I didn't really need to tell her. I told her right from the start that I was late etc and then told her I'd planned to do a test and then told her straight away what it said. She was youngish when she had me so she understood and same with my Dad, they were both really happy though and now they love her lots :D


----------



## Raspberries

The first time last year I got pregnant due to my doctor telling me that these anti-biotics I was on wouldn't affect the pill, yet they did. My mum and dad were a little disappointed but more in shock, however I miscarried before I got a proper reaction.
This time I was swapped onto the mini pill in January by my doctor, I didn't get any periods on it and asked to swap back so my doctor sent me for a routine pregnancy test just to make sure before I swapped back, and I found out on the 9th April, (6 days after my 18th) whilst in the doctors. I text my mum who was waiting in the car for me outside and she text back saying "Bloody hell, wasn't expecting that one!" but has been supportive and happy about it ever since. :flower:


----------



## totallyashley

They were really upset and disapointed. They wanted me to have that a word. In the end they came around when me and FOB showed that we could cope and are mature enough to deal with our actions.


----------

